# Hurricane Lake Bass Limit



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Got checked out today by the FWC at Karick lake. Everything was good....he informed me that July 1 the Bass size limit goes down to 12" from the current 18" at Hurricane. I think this change will improve the fishing in time being there are so many 12-15"fish out there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Your title says Hurricane but you were fishing at Karrick??? Are the rules going to be the same at both??? So how'd you do at Karrick???:letsdrink


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *Jason (4/10/2010)*Your title says Hurricane but you were fishing at Karrick??? Are the rules going to be the same at both??? So how'd you do at Karrick???:letsdrink


I put in there it was for Hurricane...you just misread. I ended up with 3 keeper bass and 4 stud bluegill all caught on a shallow diving shad. Released about 6 undersize bass. Only there a couple hours...had to take family to the airshow...It was a awesome show BTW.


----------

